# Rheem gas heater making a banging noise



## texplumber

Had a Rheem gas water heater that is making a banging noise when it heats up. Flushed out heater and removed baffle. It's still sounds like someone is hitting it with a bat when it heats up. Only a two year old heater.


----------



## revenge

Check the anode rod


----------



## texplumber

Will have to do that next. Rheem is sending out a new burner assembly


----------



## nhmaster3015

Do a water test for hardness. I have seen mineral build up so hard that flushing the tank did nothing.


----------



## texplumber

Tested water it was good.


----------



## plbgbiz

I think NH is on track. The only time I here banging in water heaters is when there is scale attached to the inside of the heater.


----------



## texplumber

I don't know I've heard them before but this is loud. Sounds like Someone is hitting the tank with a bat.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Usually scale build up will sound more like rocks rumbling around inside the tank. Is your noise more of a one time hit or more of a rumble?


I don't see how a new burner assy will fix the problem. 

Maybe drain the tank, remove drain valve and try to look in the bottom of the tank with a mini seesnake.. I've had to do that before in a similar situation.


----------



## texplumber

It's more of hitting sound that happens every couple of seconds.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Just taking a shot in the dark here but maybe an extreme case of thermal expansion... Is there an expansion tank installed?

We get tons of calls this time of year for this. Everyone thinks they have a leak in a wall when it's just the plumbing system making noise as it heats and cools.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Could be one of the heat shields buckling when the heat hit it too. Maybe the floor pan


----------



## ezplumbing

Check the venting


----------



## Tommy plumber

Maybe there's a thick layer of sediment on the bottom of the tank, that or else someone's trapped inside.....


----------



## Catlin987987

I have seen tanks sounding like a freight train because of a burner assembly


----------

